# outlaws 29.5



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

got a used set of 29.5 skinnies wondered do most measure true to size when new ? i have 6 psi and measure 28 3/4 inches probally 75% tread.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

are they on the bike or off?


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

With 3/4 tread that may be about right. To get the most accurate measurement, wrap a piece of string around the tread of the tire, mark it, measure that, and divide by 3.14.


----------

